# Tahoe vs volvo vs mercedes ml350



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

We're looking at all three cars and need to decide. Worth mentioning. we have 2 toddlers. 
I don't like the look of Volvo but it's supposed to be the safest car, and we need that on Dubai roads. 

The Tahoe looks way more sturdy to me and more spacious, which is why I prefer it. 

Mercedes - because it's Mercedes  

Which is best? I also don't want to spend time at the mechanics all day. 

We're looking to buy used, a couple of years old. 

Any advice?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Merc every time. I had an ML350 a while back, solid, decent residuals, never went wrong.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Volvo xc60 or xc90? I have the xc60 and can't complain (yet). Have owned it for 3 years now. The resale value is probably sh!t. The Euro going down and the car market in general has meant that the price is quite attractive. Certainly much cheaper than ML350 (no idea about the Tahoe). 
The services are competitively priced, and rides like a "car" which I like. The space is less than a Honda Accord. I just don;t understand though the way it goes over speed bumps (quite "hard" unless you are really slow or fast).
I have driven the XC90 as well, and I do like it. Doesn't feel too big (which is great for a 7 seater)
You can consider buying almost new from Automall or even a "showroom piece" from the dealer with pretty good discounts.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

The XC90! I still think the XC90 is small, it will fly off the road if hit by a chunkier car, or so it seems. 

Thanks rsinner!



rsinner said:


> Volvo xc60 or xc90? I have the xc60 and can't complain (yet). Have owned it for 3 years now. The resale value is probably sh!t. The Euro going down and the car market in general has meant that the price is quite attractive. Certainly much cheaper than ML350 (no idea about the Tahoe).
> The services are competitively priced, and rides like a "car" which I like. The space is less than a Honda Accord. I just don;t understand though the way it goes over speed bumps (quite "hard" unless you are really slow or fast).
> I have driven the XC90 as well, and I do like it. Doesn't feel too big (which is great for a 7 seater)
> You can consider buying almost new from Automall or even a "showroom piece" from the dealer with pretty good discounts.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

And I forgot to mention... it must have remote start! I'll need it to start the car in the summer before putting kids in... thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

KaChow said:


> And I forgot to mention... it must have remote start! I'll need it to start the car in the summer before putting kids in... thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


Or you could send the housemaid out to do that for you.

Sheesh first world problems.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

KaChow said:


> And I forgot to mention... it must have remote start! I'll need it to start the car in the summer before putting kids in... thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


Hi,
Remote start is mainly found on US made cars.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

HAHA! Of course, how could I forget...

In fact, I'll employ a maid solely for 'remote start' purposes

Money money everywhere 




LesFroggitts said:


> Or you could send the housemaid out to do that for you.
> 
> Sheesh first world problems.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh :confused2:

This car thing is getting harder... oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

So, cars cannot be modified to get this on it? 



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Remote start is mainly found on US made cars.
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Or you could send the housemaid out to do that for you.
> 
> Sheesh first world problems.


Oh well sh*t happens. XC90 is a small car?..............one bit of good news is the Tahoe is based on Chevvy truck, handles accordingly but I'm sure the Mamsir could accommodate this without worrying about the remote start function as the chauffeur will cover that one. Better go for the heated seat option incase the temp drops below 9 degrees and the Chablis gets warm...... I'm losing the will to live......Should this thread be moved to the Daily Rant?


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Remote start is mainly found on US made cars.
> Cheers
> Steve


Scandinavian cars sometimes do (as an option) for the opposite reason (i.e. the cold in winter).

It's available on the XC90: Volvo On Call app: Engine remote start


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Start off by judging the extent to which the car is sold overseas for a fair assessment of how good it really is.

Exclude the Tahoe as its a POS which only sells where drivers are loons or Americans or both. You can't buy a Tahoe in most of the world and that tells you how good it is. its a big tin box which may appear sturdy but wallows around corners, carries too much weight and looks like a 1970's throwback. Its similar to the Ford Expedition and the Escalade. The car might survive a crash but I doubt the occupants would.

Volvo vs Merc - personally I would go look at something else. Volvo drives like a pig - had one for a while in replacement for mine and couldn't wait to get rid of it.

Mercedes - always have been overpriced - the joke was that the first extra was the steering wheel.

Mercedes Benz M Class 4x4 Review | What Car?

I'd keep looking if it were my choice.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

KaChow said:


> Oh :confused2:
> 
> This car thing is getting harder... oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
> 
> So, cars cannot be modified to get this on it?


Yes it can be added aftermarket


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I survived a car crash in a Tahoe with a large truck, so it's doable 



twowheelsgood said:


> Exclude the Tahoe as its a POS which only sells where drivers are loons or Americans or both. You can't buy a Tahoe in most of the world and that tells you how good it is. its a big tin box which may appear sturdy but wallows around corners, carries too much weight and looks like a 1970's throwback. Its similar to the Ford Expedition and the Escalade. The car might survive a crash but I doubt the occupants would.
> 
> 
> Mercedes Benz M Class 4x4 Review | What Car?
> ...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

3 quite different cars. 
Assuming you are looking at new ones: 

The Volvo just got a redesign after something like 15 years (?), so the older design will look really dated. And getting parts will be a problem.

The Tahoe also got a redesign, but the old one has a very timeless design, gets "respect' on the roads (if you have been in the GCC before, you will know how important this is), and has no major issues, for an American build.

The ML, well have owned one, but TBH don't see the value of buying a German car couple of years used, when it will be well into its warranty/service packages...
And while the ML is among the most spacious "small" SUVs around with a large cargo area ,space may feel less with 2 toddlers in it. 

Have you considered the LR4? Very spacious and airy inside, but size is smaller than a Tahoe (so easier to park), 2 years old wont be a redesign, and has a good "image" on the roads....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

"gets "respect' on the roads"

The amount of deference shown to certain cars in the UAE is astonishing. Nowhere else in the world does this happen. 



Tropicana said:


> 3 quite different cars.
> Assuming you are looking at new ones:
> 
> The Volvo just got a redesign after something like 15 years (?), so the older design will look really dated. And getting parts will be a problem.
> ...


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> "gets "respect' on the roads"
> 
> The amount of deference shown to certain cars in the UAE is astonishing. Nowhere else in the world does this happen.


At the moment, I drive a 4 door 2015 sedan rental car, and I get bullied on the roads by the bigger cars ALL.THE.TIME. so I've decided to opt for a bigger car just to be safer and not have the big cars push and shove me all the time. 

Another option is the Jeep Grand Cherokee, any advice?


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

is it easy adding the remote start feature to a car? And any car or selected cars?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

And you think that'll work?

If you're not driving to the style of the roads around here you'd get pushed around even if you were in a Chieftan tank !


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> And you think that'll work?
> 
> If you're not driving to the style of the roads around here you'd get pushed around even if you were in a Chieftan tank !


I've noticed. I'm a happy-go-lucky driver. I don't mind if people cut in, or tail gate (I just move out of the way), life's too short... it is what it is, I guess.... Plus, I'd be setting a bad example to my two little ones.  They pick up everything! lol

*totally tooting my own horn*


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Toyota (Al Futaim) has some real good deals on 2015 Prado's, and LC's. You cannot get better SUV's here when looking at resale and balanced performance.

I would personally stay away fro Chevy's and ML's. The Chevy, although good engine, ages very quickly due to poor build quality; it rattles and squeaks like its build for it. The ML does not have great road, or off-road qualities / its an average car.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Ford F150 diuble cab is probably among the bettrr US choices available here, and room for several maids in the cargo bed..


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The Prado is a vastly overrated car and possibly the dullest car in its market category but it does have amazing resale value relative to other cars. 

It's roomy enough inside and perhaps more relevant it's not to fancy either, meaning it's perfect for little kids and the damage they invariably will inflict on the car.


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

Go Japanese - Patrol or a Land Cruiser ;-)


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Dodge Durango reviews?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

KaChow said:


> Dodge Durango reviews?


Jeep in drag!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

And corners like a drunken drag queen.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Really? Explains the cheap price haha. 

Our budget is about 120K and I want a decent, safe SUV. Seems like you can't get much with that!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

KaChow said:


> Really? Explains the cheap price haha.
> 
> Our budget is about 120K and I want a decent, safe SUV. Seems like you can't get much with that!


Hi,
We used to have a VW Tiguan - great car and very safe.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

We have a BMW X3 and a Volvo V70 in our home country and I would choose the Volvo every time with kiddos for space. In Dubai though if you want to 'fit in" I would choose a large SUV like a full-sized white Landcruiser or maybe a Range Rover  Now don't forget the 5% import tax unless you plan to buy there. The bigger the better on those roads!! Small car = no respect


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

For nearly new cars her e a mitsubishi pajero is good in terms of value for money and running costs for what is a reliable 7 seater SUV with good interior space - choose a higher spec/full option car with lots of warranty left and lower mileage, there's plenty to choose from..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

KaChow said:


> Really? Explains the cheap price haha.
> 
> Our budget is about 120K and I want a decent, safe SUV. Seems like you can't get much with that!


Volvo XC60, Pajero, BMW X1 pre owned, VW Tiguan, Ford Edge. A number of others from Nissan, Hyundai, Kia - I know I know its sacrilege to mention these names.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Desert Dog said:


> Go Japanese - Patrol or a Land Cruiser ;-)


If you knew what Mr. Dog did, you'd follow his advice.


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

I've never liked the idea of a used car. For 120k you can get a new 2015 Grand Cherokee v6 laredo.. 
It's the car I just decided to go with after months of stressing myself over and over. I'm going for the V8 though. Good design, sturdy, good off roading and spacious enough.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> If you knew what Mr. Dog did, you'd follow his advice.


Salukis spring to mind hehe


----------

